# WD MyBook Live NAS



## flippedout (Sep 2, 2007)

I just got a WD MyBook Live so I don't have to keep my PC on to share files around the house. My hope (foolish, I know) was I could easily use this with MediaShare on my HR20s. Photos work fine, MP3 files no problem. The issue is with video. I've used TVersity to share the AVIs I made of my DVD collection which took a ridiculous amount of time. I re-ripped one of my movies into MPEG and that worked but it was twice the size and requires me to re-rip my entire collection (I prefer not to re-encode all of the AVIs as the quality will worsen). 

So, my question - is it possible to get MediaShare to play the AVI files via the MyBook Live (Twonky)? If not, what formats will MediaShare read? Only MPEG?

Thanks!


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Twonky supposedly supports transcoding, but I don't know if the version supplied with the WD MyBook has that feature. It may require some configuration to tell it what format the DVR will accept (MPEG2). Does the documentation mention transcoding?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Couple that NAS with the WD HDTV Live and you're all set.
This WD unit will play a multitude of video files, including AVI, MKV, MPG, and WMV, etc. 
It even plays VOBs, but these are a problem at the moment.

And, you don't have to use the folders in the Public partition of the NAS.

I might start using Twonky on my NAS once they update it and it works.


----------



## flippedout (Sep 2, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> Twonky supposedly supports transcoding, but I don't know if the version supplied with the WD MyBook has that feature. It may require some configuration to tell it what format the DVR will accept (MPEG2). Does the documentation mention transcoding?


The documentation doesn't mention transcoding anywhere. My guess is it literally just feeds the raw file to whatever device requests it.



jdspencer said:


> Couple that NAS with the WD HDTV Live and you're all set.
> This WD unit will play a multitude of video files, including AVI, MKV, MPG, and WMV, etc.
> It even plays VOBs, but these are a problem at the moment.
> 
> ...


Not sure if I want another box next to the TV. WD HDTV Live does look interesting and seems to be quite a bit more feature rich than Roku.

So, does the HR20 only accept MPEG2 files natively? If that's the case, I just may have to convert all of my files.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

flippedout said:


> So, does the HR20 only accept MPEG2 files natively? If that's the case, I just may have to convert all of my files.


The ONLY video MediaShare supports on the HR2x's is MPEG2-TS (transport stream). So, you'd need to convert all video to that format in order to get it to play, unless you can transcode (convert on the fly). Most NAS's don't have nearly enough processor power to do that.


----------



## flippedout (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks. I don't think the WD NAS has the ability to transcode so it looks like I'm stuck. Just might have to look at the WDTV solution or turn on the PC when I needs file through TVersity.


----------



## poppagene (Jul 20, 2007)

flippedout said:


> Thanks. I don't think the WD NAS has the ability to transcode so it looks like I'm stuck. Just might have to look at the WDTV solution or turn on the PC when I needs file through TVersity.


If you're looking for a soluition that combines the wd tv live and the my book into one device, you might think about the wdtv live hub avaialble at best buy with a 1TB hard drive. $199.99

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Western...249064011&skuId=1308088&st=live hub&cp=1&lp=1


----------

